# Work Hours?



## adayinthelife (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been reading a lot about the long hours of a Pastry Chef on this fourm and I was wondering what the typical day/week was like for those in the business (any type of job)?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Flexible.

A slough of banquets on the weekend? Work till the prep is done, then work some more plating on the evenings of those events.

Reg. restaurant gig? Work from maybe 2 till close, dessert's always the last to go anyway. If you're the new guy, don't expect to get the plum shifts....


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

As the Exec. I would hit the door around 6:30 am, assign prep lists, prep specials and regular prep items, preset line for lunch, clean coolers of old product, several QC checks, motivate staff, fill in for missing staff, receive orders, place orders, run wheel expo or cook lunch shift, prep for dinner, reset line for dinner, wash dishes, check out cooks/prep staff, finish prep work or assign work to evening staff, receive more orders, complete menu revisions, special sheets for dinner, run station or wheel/expo for dinner shift wash more dishes, assign closing duties for cooks, work station of cook that called off, help close kitchen to save labor, check remaining cooks out, finish any relevant paperwork for the evening, leave building around 11pm or midnight. Start same routine with minor changes the next morning.

This is really just a brief overview. There are many nuances involved but it does make for a full day. 

When I did Pastry Chef duties, I was usually in the door by 4:30am since breads were baked as well as desserts and Ice Creams prepared. Usually out the door by 5-6pm unless there was a special function.

Gotta Love It!!!!

BTW It wasn't like that every day infact sometimes I was able to get out by 8 pm but it was not very often especially if you're working for the smaller places with less budget to work with.


----------



## adayinthelife (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies :roll: . So, I guess it pretty much depends on the job, huh?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i know this is a lame answer. but if you love doing pastries , your work hours dont matter.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Agreed. 

Would you rather do something you loved 60 hours a week or something your hated for 40?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Time flys when you're having fun. 

I had so many problems with my former employers about working long hours. Somehow the general consensus in the kitchen was do your job and clock out the instant you can. 

I guess I'm just weird.

:crazy: 

April


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have to agree with Jessiquina, I only count hours if it is somethime I really don't enjoy doing. ie payroll,bookeeping, taxes! etc. So I guess I work about 15-20 hrs a week:bounce:


----------

